# Through Shaft Nut Driver



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Is there such a thing? Hollow all the way though with a hole in the handle is what I want. I tried drilling out a Klein nut driver but there's a crimp in the middle of the shaft that is smaller than the size of the hole in the nutdriver.... man was I disapointed! My moment of genius quickly dissapated.
> 
> Anybody know of a true through shaft nut driver?


What size hex are you looking for?


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw one at the wholesaler a few months ago. I think it's made by the same people who make the magnetic spring nut insert tool.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

most of the cheapies that take the replaceable bits are - finding a bit with a hole in it may be a problem


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> What size hex are you looking for?


7/16, 9/16. For working with 1/4'' and 3/8'' rod.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> 7/16, 9/16. For working with 1/4'' and 3/8'' rod.


 
Oh hell no, you want an "O"ratchet, best thing since sliced bread for that type work. I have a small set on the truck and use it all the time. http://www.o-ratchet.com/index.htm


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

use an O wrench - those fancy sockets with the hole in it


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

nolabama said:


> use an O wrench - those fancy sockets with the hole in it


pic:blink: ??????


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> pic:blink: ??????


 
Link is on my post brother.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

You can also try these:

http://www.gearwrench.com/catalog/xl_pass-thru_system/gearratchet/


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've seen those and I have no doubt they'd work prefect for what I want them for. My only problem with them is that that would be another tool that I have to carry in my bag. 

What I really want is a true, through shaft nut driver.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Link is on my post brother.


 thanks to the jarhead !!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> thanks to the jarhead !!!


 
OoohRaah!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...renches,+Ratchets+&+Sockets&sName=Socket+Sets

I bought one of these vortex socket sets a yr ago. It is exactly what you described (?) . only thing I don't like about it is that the sockets are kind of big (for instance, can't fit the socket down inside an 1 1/2" piece of strut)


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome, more tools to throw money at...

I've been working with a lot of those size materials, myself.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Awesome, more tools to throw money at...
> 
> I've been working with a lot of those size materials, myself.


if you dont have a set of sockets and you said you didnt that "O" drive is cool but very pricey


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've seen those and I have no doubt they'd work prefect for what I want them for. My only problem with them is that that would be another tool that I have to carry in my bag.
> 
> What I really want is a true, through shaft nut driver.


 
Only problem with a nutdriver is lack of torque when looking to tighten something down. I keep the O ratchet set in the truck and just bring in the size I'm working with. The set I have isn't very large to begin with.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

whats wrong with using a wrench?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

scott_8222 said:


> I saw one at the wholesaler a few months ago. I think it's made by the same people who make the magnetic spring nut insert tool.


You mean by rack-A-tiers?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> What I really want is a true, through shaft nut driver.


 Invent one,but wait a minute then you wouldn't need to use your tools anymore.:thumbsup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Weld a piece of pipe to the correct size socket....dip it in the plastic-dip handle making ****....sell for 9.99


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why do you need a nutdriver when working with allthread?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Xcelite makes one I think!


I just use a wrench or a quickie, if I don't have that I use channies lol


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Why do you need a nutdriver when working with allthread?


The same size nut driver and wrench are what I use with allthread. Why carry around more tools then necessary? If I had a nut driver with a shaft that went all the way through nothing else would be needed to lug around or sort through.


----------



## JSalvatore (Dec 13, 2009)

Greenlee's nut drivers go all the way through.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> The same size nut driver and wrench are what I use with allthread. Why carry around more tools then necessary? If I had a nut driver with a shaft that went all the way through nothing else would be needed to lug around or sort through.


Yea, but it's kinda silly to use a nutdriver to run a nut 4" or more onto allthread. All you end up doing is turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea, but it's kinda silly to use a nutdriver to run a nut 4" or more onto allthread. All you end up doing is turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn.


gilbequick, stop asking for this tool, 480 has determined you do not need one. 

If Ken sees no use for something it must be a waste of time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> gilbequick, stop asking for this tool, 480 has determined you do not need one.
> 
> If Ken sees no use for something it must be a waste of time.


Hey, I'm all for a new tool (I'm looking forward to this new fiberglass ladder that's gonna make shame on Little Giant), but I don't see what the need here is. Teach me somthing.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Tell me more about this fiberglass ladder.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> Tell me more about this fiberglass ladder.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/your-opinion-invention-idea-i-have-new-ladder-10414/


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> gilbequick, stop asking for this tool, 480 has determined you do not need one.
> 
> If Ken sees no use for something it must be a waste of time.


Yeah, don't ask the Tool about a tool. :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, don't ask the Tool about a tool. :blink:


I'd just like to know what advantage such a tool could have. What problem does it solve? Is there some serious labor that could be saved with such a device? Is it a safety issue?

I'm just asking for someone to enlighten me.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd just like to know what advantage such a tool could have. What problem does it solve? Is there some serious labor that could be saved with such a device? Is it a safety issue?
> 
> I'm just asking for someone to enlighten me.


You're going to turn and turn and turn but not with the nut driver. You'd run it most of the way up with your hand or drill or whatever your preference is, but tighten it up with the nutdriver. You don't have to mess with trying to get your fingers in the crack of the strut trying to tighten it down, just spin the nut driver and you'll have a lot more torque.

Hold the nutdriver tight while you lock it down with the wrench. 

This works best for me when the nutdriver will reach. 

What's your preferred method?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd just like to know what advantage such a tool could have. What problem does it solve? Is there some serious labor that could be saved with such a device? Is it a safety issue?
> 
> I'm just asking for someone to enlighten me.



Oh my mistake, when you posted this you where looking for enlightenment ....




480sparky said:


> Yea, but it's kinda silly to use a nutdriver to run a nut 4" or more onto allthread. All you end up doing is turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn.



.... and I assumed you where just being a d i c K. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> ........What's your preferred method?


Tighten up the nut on the other side of the strut.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

seriously, do you not belive in using whenches?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, I have had to mount strut on a wall before and trying to get a wrench in between the strut to tighten the nuts (especially when the all thread is 12" long) is impossible. Since I do not have a through ratchet I have just used a cheap deep 9/16" socket and put my channellocks to it. A through nutdriver would be handy for that, but really...how much torque can you get out of it?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i've managed to do without a hollow shaft nutdriver since 1976. BUT i can see how a 7/16" & 9/16" would come in handy sometimes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Actually, I have had to mount strut on a wall before and trying to get a wrench in between the strut to tighten the nuts (especially when the all thread is 12" long) is impossible. Since I do not have a through ratchet I have just used a cheap deep 9/16" socket and put my channellocks to it. A through nutdriver would be handy for that, but really...how much torque can you get out of it?


I can't imagine a reason why you need 12" of allthread to attach strut to a wall.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can't imagine a reason why you need 12" of allthread to attach strut to a wall.


 when you have to " stack " it. sometimes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> seriously, do you not belive in using whenches?


Sure, I use them. But it's a PITA to get a turn a 3/8'' nut with a 9/16'' wrench inside a piece of strut. 

The deep socket and using the Channellocks is a good idea.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sure I have had a set since 1972.


----------

